# My Dog Killed My Pet Rabbit - Should I be concerned about my cats?!



## lacysue

Two weeks ago we rescued a wonderful 9-year old golden mix from our local humane society. She is the sweetest thing, very well behaved, and thus far has gotten along fairly well with our cats. She did almost instantly show aggression towards our pet bunny that we keep outside, so we were very careful to always supervise her when she was outside. However, tonight, she somehow got around the doggie door barrier, and the next thing I knew I was looking outside at a dead bunny and a very proud dog.  

I am absolutely devastated about my bunny, but I know that it is my fault for not better securing either the dog or the rabbit. However, at this point, I am just concerned about our two cats. Thus far the dog has shown interest in the cats, but really seems to just want to be friends (with the bunny I could definitely tell it was aggression and not friendliness). She has even touched noses with one of the cats and all has gone well... if they hiss, she backs off, and she seems relatively calm around them. 

If things hadn't gone wrong with my bunny, I would have no concern about the cats as she has been good around them. But, given her actions today, should I be worried that she might get bored and turn on the cats? 

This is our first dog as a family, and I'm not as knowledgeable in this area as I'd like to be... if anyone would care to share insights/advice/stories, I'd greatly appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I don't have any experience with pet bunnies.... But I can tell you even my angel sweet Sophie would take off like a lightning bolt to pursue bunnies in the yard or our neighborhood. She forgot her recall, her manners, boundaries, etc. Bunnies were her greatest temptation. She never caught one..... But she did live very peacefully each day of her life with our cats. There was never a problem at all. She never showed any sort of aggression towards them at all. I think your cats and your dog will live together in harmony.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So sorry for your loss. I don't know how it works but I think dogs can make the distinction between pet cats and bunnies. I do think that cats can put up a better defense than bunnies. You have to remember that goldens were bred to not only retrieve birds but also hunt small upland game.


----------



## HoloBaby

I am so sorry about you bunny. That must have been devastating. Our last was a big bunny hunter. When ever we went up to our cabin, Ben would always bring back bunnies for us. It was not something we encouraged, but something he just did naturally. He was a vary gentile and sweet dog and we have 2 house cats which he never showed any signs of aggression towards. They would even sleep together. I am wondering if you ever introduced the bunny to you dog and let him know that it was a family pet and not a prized hunt. 
I do know someone (Enzo?) on the forum just got a bunny and I saw a picture of them on the couch together. So it can be done, I think you just have to let the dog know it is not okay to hurt the bunny. I'm sure it also depends on the dog.


----------



## Judi

There is something called "instinct". My younger Golden, at times acts like a Mother to one of our cats. On the other hand, a dead baby fox was found in the yard, after Chloe was there and I heard screems!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I often wonder what would happen if I had a pet bunny in the home. I know for sure any bunny outside is not safe, and she chases the neighbors' cats like she's going to kill them, but she never does. And the cat that I once had indoors she was fine with, very sweet, even when it was a baby. But I'd be too scared to test her limits with a pet bunny. Something tells me bunnies are not safe around Daisy, period.


----------



## C's Mom

Sorry for the loss of your bunny.
Since this is a very new adoption I would perhaps separate the cats and dog for a while or have them together under very strict supervision. Do you know anything about her background? I'm sure she is a lovely girl and saw the bunny as prey instead of a house pet. BTW, thank you for adopting.


----------



## Megora

I'm sorry about your loss.... 

The far left golden (Charmy) in my signature was a rabbit retriever. If I released him after a rabbit outside, he would always catch the rabbit and bring it back to our front door. He never shook the rabbits or injured them in anyway. And that hunting retriever in him came alive when he was chasing that rabbit down and that dog looked proud enough to bust to bring the rabbits back.

My dad's coworkers always joked about how they wanted to borrow him because he was so reliable. As in, he was released on two occasions after rabbits and both time he brought the rabbit back. I stopped releasing him (me saying "go get it") after that second rabbit because I felt so bad about it. Both rabbits died, likely from heart attacks. 

If I can describe it in anyway, his attitude going out and coming back was mainly the same attitude as a golden retriever going out after a really cool stuffy toy. As in, a really deeply honed hunting and retrieving instinct. 

We had a cat at the time (the black and white furball on the far right of my signature). He ruled the roost as far as the dogs were concerned. Charmy did not think he was a cool toy. My best guess is he thought the cat was his crabby old uncle who must never be crossed. 

So I would not necessarily worry about your cats or blame your dog for acting on instinct. 

One thing about leaving a rabbit loose in the yard... did you ever have problems with owls and hawks?


----------



## vcm5

In my experience, as long as the cat has somewhere higher to "get away" to, things are usually fine between dogs and cats. They usually work things out between them after an initial adjustment period.


----------



## Selli-Belle

Your new girl was not acting aggressive toward the bunny, she was acting predatory. Unfortunately rabbits are prey animals and dogs are predators. If your dog has shown no predatory interest in the cats, I would not be too concerned. Some dogs see cats as prey, but most dogs don't, they may chase them if they run, but if the cat stops, the dog stops.


----------



## Willow52

I sorry about your bunny. It probably has more to do with instinct than aggression. I wouldn't worry about your cats. Unless your cat is very old or ill, it can take care of itself when it comes to your Golden. My dogs learned early on to respect those claws!


----------



## GoldenSail

Personally I would not allow the dog around the cats unsupervised until I was sure. I can definitely see a dog killing a rabbit but only showing interest in cats, but it isn't unheard of that a dog could kill a cat either.


----------



## lacysue

Thanks, everyone! I really appreciate the insight. Just to clarify, our bunny Pedro wasn't loose in the yard... I had put him into his exercise/play pen (as opposed to his enclosed hutch), which is just a little metal fence, about 3 feet high. Not only did our dog, Shayna, get out, she also figured out how to open the play pen. I guess we know she is super smart!

For the first 4 or 5 days we kept Shayna and the cats separated with only supervised interactions... they went fairly well, and at this point (two weeks in), one cat is just tolerating Shayna while the other cat is almost friendly. Just this morning one of our cats was curled up next to Shayna, sleeping on the couch. I really think they will be fine together, I just wanted to make sure I didn't make another huge mistake. And, 
I was hoping that others had experience with a dog hunting rabbits and still cohabiting with cats. 

Thanks again!


----------



## rhondas

Sorry to hear about your bunny.

I don't think you have to worry about cats. My golden is at a friend's house often (she also has a golden) and the children have a pet rabbit, ferret, bird and cat. My golden went after the rabbit in the cage but is scared of the cat and ignores the ferret and bird.
He has killed bunnies in the yard. It's not usual and I think they do make a distinction between species.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't have anything useful to add, but only that some dogs, including goldens, have a strong prey drive. Our Duke, also a rescue, would love to catch a bird, a bunny or even a frog around our pond. I think to him it's fun and a sport. Knowing this we are extremely careful with him and make sure he doesn't have the chance to catch and kill.


----------



## Angelina

I would worry. I had a friend with a different breed dog who tolerated the cats for years. One day the cat ran across the yard. The dog went after it and broke its back, end of story.

I would re-introduce your dog to your cats. That means in the house with the dog on a leash. I would limit which rooms your dog can be in until the cat and dog become better acquainted. Never let the dog chase the cat. If you have a gate for one of your doorways you can feed the dog on one side, the cats on the other so they start associating each other with good things. I would work up to petting the cat on the floor with the dog on the other side of you on leash in a laying down position. "I" would not just depend on my cats claws to defend himself especially if goes outside. If he is running, his back is exposed, and his claws will do no good.


----------



## alsublett

My Sam could care less about cats, but will chase a squirrel like crazy - with no success...

My Skylar will chase and catch birds (they get stuck in the screened in porch once and awhile) and bunnies... she is quite proud of herself when she catches them and always brings it to mommy as a gift.... I am never too thankful!


----------



## Selli-Belle

My Golden mix maimed a wild rabbit the other day (unfortunately I had to kill it), but he adores his cat and will protect the cat from other dogs. My three, two dogs and the cat) hunt critters (like rabbits) together.


----------



## momtoMax

First, so very sorry about your bunny  I know how painful that must be. It's very hard learning about having a dog and it sometimes is near impossible to stay on top of everything.

Second, I have two huge kudos to you. Number 1 the fact that you are able to seperate your new dog from blame and anger is such a mature and HUGE thing for you as a dog owner. This may be your first dog but you have two of the biggest things we owners need to learn down: A dog is an animal and has a dog mentality, not a persons. When something bad happens, we humans need to bear and accept responsibility in that. Number 2 is a HUGE Thank you!!! I am so impressed and touched that your family chose to adopt a senior dog that most people would pass by because she was too old, didn't have enough gas left in the tank, not enough years ahead of her. I think it's beyond awesome you adopted her. So many people wouldn't have seen the sweet dog she is and would only see her age. You rock my world.

She is half bird dog - and having a good prey drive shows that she's bred from a good working golden temperment. I wouldn't worry about the cats too much although, yes, it's very good to introduce them slowly and make sure you are around not only to make sure your new dog is being kind to them, but that they are being kind to her. I know my Max has gotten his big canine butt handed to him a couple of times already.  

Again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ljilly28

My neighbor's wonderful dog killed their bunnies Easter and Samwise. It was so hard for them to accept until the vet talked to them about prey drive. Their dog seems to see Nelson the cat as more of a peer, but the rabbits as prey. I am so sorry this happened as it is so upsetting. However, the dog can't really be blamed as it is so natural. I would work with her as far as the cats go, and watch her body language.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I'm sorry about your bunny. 

My Missy has gone after so many bunnies in our backyard. She's never gotten one (yet...) but it's her mission in life. She also goes after birds. (She DID catch a bird in the backyard.)

Anyway, she has a very high prey drive. We also have a cat. Missy ADORES the cat. Wants to be best friends. Our cat HATES Missy... she will still hiss once in a while, but when we first started letting them around each other she would hiss, scream, howl and scratch at Missy (we had clipped her nails very short.) 

We never leave the two together unsupervised, of course, but I don't know if I could see Missy going after her in a predator/prey sort of way. Not saying it's not possible, though.


----------



## booklady

My bridge girl Tasha (my first golden) was a terror at catching shrews, birds, possums and then proudly presenting them to me....yuk! But neighborhood cats adored her and let her carry them around in her mouth. She'd put them down, a bit slimy but unscathed, and they'd rub around her legs.

Felines are predators, too, I think the dogs usually recognize that - or a few fast bops with a paw reminds them. Rabbits, shrews, squirrels are prey.


----------



## bbuzz

So very sorry to hear about your poor rabbit. I can imagine how much your stomach dropped when you discovered the situation. I think the advice other forum members have given you has been solid. 

What sort of demeanor do your cats have towards your pup? I would at least take some minimal action (ensure the cats have a safe exit or place, supervise contact) towards lowering the risk of your cats being injury, even if it's only temperarly till you have peace of mind that the cats are safe. After all better safe than sorry!

We live about 2min drive to the beach (South Australia). Over time our precious sand dunes have been eroded or destroyed. We have some remains of the sand dunes at our beach, however there are some feral rabbits breeding and living in their resulting in further destruction of the dunes ecosystem. So we send Sasha in to try and catch the rabbits, as it was wiggling around in her mouth, I think it died of heart attack as there was not blood or wounds.

Last year we were going for a walk with my mother and visiting aunt from Scotland (they are not animal people, though they love Sasha they will still get scared if she even sneezes!). So of course I sent sash after the rabbit, and got told of for it (still getting told of by mum at 27!). I of course said oh she'll never catch one & of course like clock work she caught on!! All we could hear is the squeaks of the rabbit!!

It was like a horror movie. And to make it worse sash has a reliable 'give it' command, but she doesn't drop items from her mouth but insists placing the item in her mouth (in this case the bunny) into my hand!! It was so very gross, but hilarious at the same time!! Must say bit proud of my the 11 1/2 yr old catching a bunny!!


----------

